# Tegu Taming?



## Sammii (Oct 26, 2016)

When I first got Turok I was able to hold him and he would sit with me for a bit and be fine, now he freaks out if my hand goes anywhere near him. I try to always go from his level or under and it doesnt change anything. So today I took a risk and I picked him up, he obviously didnt want it but he never does so I just did it. He huffed and arched his back but I just did and after he was actually in my hand he just sat there. I didnt have to hold him he just sat there and let me pet him with my thumb. Hes been out for an hour now and I tried to give him a break and put him back to which he responded by getting on my head and staying there.... Anyways, hes on my shoulder now and I have no clue whats going on. Anyone else have finicky Tegus?


----------



## Sammii (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sammii said:


> View attachment 11402


You're both just figuring each other out. Often, a newly acquired tegu will eat and be docile for the first day or two, then hide, not eat, be defensive for a week as it realizes that it is in a new place. 

Picking up is fine as long as it is done deliberately, and you scoop from sidesto under belly = don't grab from above. That will frighten him.


----------



## zarnach (Oct 31, 2016)

It will get better over time as they age and are reinforced with trust and gentle handling. If I interrupt mine from sleeping or basking, he will typically huff out of reflex. Once the momentary alert is over, curiosity takes over and he actually wants attention or a chance to leave the enclosure and may even start banging on the glass. These animals are smarter then given credit sometimes, so I have always treated mine more like a dog. Meaning, give a verbal command and physical gesture telling them what is about to happen. I say "come up" a few times while making gesture like you would when picking up an infant child. He knows I'm about to grab him up and expects it, and will even assist by supporting his own weight on my hands or arm by using his legs which takes the weight off their belly. Frequency of routine seems to support learning more than the actual length of handling time. If I pet mine too much, he will decide quickly that he wants down to explore. They seem to bond just fine with owners by simply being in proximity or laying on you, versus excessive touching and petting. Let them dictate the experience some based on the mood of the day. Good luck


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 31, 2016)

zarnach said:


> It will get better over time as they age and are reinforced with trust and gentle handling. If I interrupt mine from sleeping or basking, he will typically huff out of reflex. Once the momentary alert is over, curiosity takes over and he actually wants attention or a chance to leave the enclosure and may even start banging on the glass. These animals are smarter then given credit sometimes, so I have always treated mine more like a dog. Meaning, give a verbal command and physical gesture telling them what is about to happen. I say "come up" a few times while making gesture like you would when picking up an infant child. He knows I'm about to grab him up and expects it, and will even assist by supporting his own weight on my hands or arm by using his legs which takes the weight off their belly. Frequency of routine seems to support learning more than the actual length of handling time. If I pet mine too much, he will decide quickly that he wants down to explore. They seem to bond just fine with owners by simply being in proximity or laying on you, versus excessive touching and petting. Let them dictate the experience some based on the mood of the day. Good luck




*These animals are smarter then given credit sometimes, so I have always treated mine more like a dog. *So true.


----------



## Kristenskritters (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a black and white tegu estimated 3-4 years old.....I have been fostering since just before Christmas. ..She was a owner surrender at the vet clinic I work at....She was pretty aggressive when I first got her home she is settling down...should i still be cautious when letting her lay on us...I m wanting to give her a forever home and advice from people with experience owning these babies would be helpful


----------



## Kristenskritters (Jan 21, 2017)

Us snuggling...


----------



## zarnach (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't think you need to be concerned about hostility. The times a tegu is most agitated or stressed is if you wake them, or when approaching them. If it is already out laying on you then you are already creating a safe and relaxed atmosphere. Soon they will associate your smell with gentle handling and will learn to be relaxed at all times.


----------

